# 20% off on ALL Northfin Premium Fish Foods at FINATICS AQUARIUM



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*20% off* on *ALL Northfin Premium Fish Foods* at* FINATICS AQUARIUM* from December 7th - 8th!

We are now on* Facebook *& *Instagram*! Please follow & share.

*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store

*Instagram:* http://instagram.com/finatics_aquarium

Cheers!

*FINATICS AQUARIUM*

6200 DIXIE ROAD (just north of the 401)

MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO

L5T 2E1

*PHONE * 905-565-1232

OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM

OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM

OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM

WE ACCEPT VISA/MASTERCARD/DEBIT AND CASH!

WWW.FINATICSAQUARIUM.COM


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Great deals mike.. will be making a visit to see you very soon.. Great food by the way.. been using it for over 8 months now!!!!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

*Sale Starts in 2 days!*

Northfin Premium Fish Food Sale starts in 2 days at *FINATICS AQUARIUM!*


----------

